# Your Bucket List - photography travel destinations?



## Dylan777 (Jul 28, 2014)

What are your top 3 photography travel destinations?

I'll go first...
1. South Africa Safari
2. TBD
3. TBD


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi Dylan. 
Ok I'll play, 
1. South African Safari. 
2. The Arctic 
3. TBD

Cheers Graham. 



Dylan777 said:


> What are your top 3 photography travel destinations?
> 
> I'll go first...
> 1. South Africa Safari
> ...


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 29, 2014)

So many places 
1 Iceland
2 serenghetti (I've been there pre digital -amazing )
3 Southern Argentina 
4 Everest base camp
5 Yosemite


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 29, 2014)

Well now...

The Milau viaduct.
Copenhagen again.
A few particular beaches in France.
Those idyllic mountain valleys in Switzerland.

etc.

Jim


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 29, 2014)

Iceland
Northern Labrador
Haines Lake


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 29, 2014)

1. The Moon.
2. The Alps.
3. Bill Murray's House.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 29, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> 1. The Moon.
> 2. The Alps.
> 3. Bill Murray's House.


I can think of prettier planets and MUCH prettier celebrities, but nice answers 

My list:

1, Iceland
2. Australia
3. The Alps/Dolomites
4. Costa Rica
5. Many others


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Space station (Just a dream)
2. South Africa Safari
3. The Arctic.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 29, 2014)

Click said:


> 1. Space station (Just a dream)
> 2. South Africa Safari
> 3. The Arctic.


I've been to the Canadian Arctic about a dozen times for work. Travel tip: Don't go in the winter if you want to do photography.... wait till spring when the sun comes up above the horizon and the temperatures climb up into the -40's or higher 

The picture is of Resolute... I spent a winter there and this was taken in April at -50C with my trusty OM-1 that would work in the worst cold.....


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2014)

I've been to the Canadian Arctic a few times for work also. I agree with you on winter time. I think the best place to go is Pangnirtung (Nunavut) during summer.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 29, 2014)

Click said:


> I've been to the Canadian Arctic a few times for work also. I agree with you on winter time. I think the best place to go is Pangnirtung (Nunavut) during summer.


That's a trip I would love to do... The hike across the park is supposed to be astounding!


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Egypt: probably won't be able to go there for a while

2. Cuba

3. India

4. Greece

5. another safari in Africa, maybe Tanzania again, maybe somewhere else

Many other places including many in the United States. Also, I love the idea of going into space. I could be the first economist in space!


----------



## eml58 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yosemite in Full Winter 

Spirit Bears in BC Canada

Snow Leopard in Northern India

White Lions (Panthera Leo Krugeri) Timbavati Sth Africa (Tried twice, failed twice)

Amur Leopard Tumen River Russia


----------



## nonac (Jul 29, 2014)

The Galápagos Islands
Tanzania 
A road trip to several of the National Parks in the Western U.S.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 29, 2014)

Good one Dylan.

I've got South Africa covered (thank you eml58) in 17 months (can't wait)

1. Antarctica to cavort with the penguins
2. Yellowstone, closer to home
3. Cuba

* Bonus The man made geyser in western Nevada

Plus a winning lotto ticket and about 20 more years of robust life to experience all of the other great stuff.


----------



## Kahuna (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Antarctia (hopefuuly end of this year)
2 Nepal
3. Medium Format


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 29, 2014)

only 3, not fair ;D ;D

1. Orbit the earth
2. Submersilble like James Cameron to the ocean depths, but not as claustrophobically small 
3. One Way Trip to Mars ? Ok, Amazon Rain Forest

If this list were longer.... I'd add the poles, trip over Alaska by plane (remote regions), Orcas in Alaska, Great White in South Africa, Northern Lights (anywhere!), Brazil, Spitsbergen (polar bears), S. Argentina, Bolivian Salt Flats, Yellowstone, Yosemite and Tetons in Winter, Galapagos, Peru, Japan in winter, Vietnam, Thailand, Laos, India (tigers), Bhutan, Tibet, Lapland, Ice Hotel, Husky Driving to remote Scandanavia, Ngorogoro crater, Borneo, New Zealand (N&S Islands), Pakistan, Bangladesh, Great Barrier Reef, Myanmar, Iceland (summer & winter), Lotofen Islands (winter), Northern Norway (winter), Norwegian Fjords, Australian outback, Petra/Jordan, Holy Land/Israel, Poland, Moscow/Russia, Lithuania, Siberia, temples in Iran/Iraq, Eastern Turkey, Southern Italy, Dolomites, Tallin/Estonia, Budapest, Silk Road, East Java, Malaysia, S.Ireland, Hebrides, Costa Rica, Kgalagadi Park S.Africa, Botswana (okavanga delta), Egypt (pyramids), Rwanda (Gorillas), Chimps in Tanzania, Sardine Run in S. Africa, Venice, Vienna, St Petersburg, Mongolia, Iguazu Falls, Madagascar, South Korea, Lisbon, Sri Lanka.


----------



## candyman (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Iceland
2. New Zealand
3. Australia
4. Greek Islands (Crete, Santorini)
5. Tuscany & Umbria (Italy)
6. California
7. Las Vegas
8. New York
9. Pro-soccer games as photographer next to the field
10. Norway
and the list goes on and on....


----------



## Nicolai.b (Jul 29, 2014)

For me it´s quite simple, I only travels to Australia, there are still so many things I haven´t seen, even through i´ve been down under 4 times so far.


----------



## geonix (Jul 29, 2014)

Top three destinations? 

1. Scotland (next spring)
2. France (Atlantic Coast)
3. Southern Africa (have been there three times already but thats no reason not to go again)


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 29, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> Many other places including many in the United States. Also, I love the idea of going into space. I could be the first economist in space!


It's far more likely that there will be lawyers in space long before economists..... a lot of people would like to see a bunch of lawyers on top of a 300 foot tube filled with high explosives and launched into somewhere where there is no air to breathe


----------



## slclick (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm in the Dominican Republic next week but the guys here at CRF told me to leave my camera at home and drink beer.

Fook them, I'm taking the 5D3, Sigma 35 and Lensbaby Sweet 35. It'll be a sharp vs. artsy blurred semi wide Caribbean lovefest.

Yeah I've ran the numbers, out of 14k images 35mm comes in 2nd place to 200mm.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jul 30, 2014)

1) Southern Africa (October)
2) Galapagos (want to see schooling hammerheads)
3) coral triangle
3a) Yellowstone 
4) back on safari maybe Eastern Africa next time or southern again or both
5) Alaska again, I was a much worse photographer when I went before


----------



## Lyle Krannichfeld (Jul 30, 2014)

1) Tonga to swim with Humpbacks (trying to make this happen next August)
2) Galapagos for the underwater

Those stand out, after that its:

Australia
Yellowstone/Grand Tetons/Glaciers for fall colors (doing this next September if Tonga doesn't pan out)
Iceland
Tahiti
Antarctica
Kauai Na Pali coast kayak tour (doing this next summer for 6 days)
Denali NP (spending 12 days here next month)

I'm lucky to live in Maui which probably makes some lists, and I spend 30+ hours a week out on the water during whale season photographing the Humpbacks.

Aloha!

Lyle


----------



## RGF (Jul 30, 2014)

1. Antartrica
2. Butan
3. New Zealand
4. Iceland
5. Back to Africa (Tanzania and Rwanda)
6. Back to Denali (back country)


----------



## Slyham (Jul 31, 2014)

1. Chile (served a mission there and would love to go back) 
2. Alaska
3. Hawaii


----------



## Vivid Color (Aug 1, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Vivid Color said:
> 
> 
> > Many other places including many in the United States. Also, I love the idea of going into space. I could be the first economist in space!
> ...



LOL! I'm sure a lot of folks feel the same way about economists too.


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 1, 2014)

*sigh* I would love to go to...
[list type=decimal]
[*]The Galápagos Islands - the birds there. Especially Blue-footed Booby.
[*]The parks in Kyoto in spring (Sakura while blooming), and in autumn (the leaves of Japanese Maple).
[*]Can't decide, but there's probably plenty of places where I would be able to see beauty, if I only bring the right mind-set with me...
[/list]


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 1, 2014)

I currently live in the Netherlands. Since I got serious about photography I've been to:

Japan
Turkey
India
Schotland
Cyprus
Oman & UAE
Costa Rica
Angola
Vietnam
Namibia
Cornwall
Malaysia

Pictures here: http://www.mrsfotografie.nl/reizen

Next up is Malaysia again, hopefully. A truly fabulous destination (I've lived there 12 yrs). I think I can get better photo's too because last time I was there I was very new to photography.

Other destinations?

Maybe Canada, New Zealand, Hong Kong, Cambodia, Chile, something exotic... we'll see.


----------

